# Victoria state nomination 2017 - Software Engineers



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,


I am starting this thread to track the activities related to the Victoria state nomination recently started from July 01 , 2017. Please post your related queries/answers in this thread.





ACS +ve 261313
PTE- 10 Points
Work Ex- 5 Points
Age - 30
Education: 15
Total points (including 5 for state nomination) 65
applied on 04 July 2017.


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Does anybody know when will be the invitation round for the state nomination opened on July 01, 2017??


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

sunnysunny said:


> Does anybody know when will be the invitation round for the state nomination opened on July 01, 2017??


Nobody knows when VIC select applicants....

I am also in the same boat ...

Submitted EOI on 16th June with 65 points for 261312 developer programmer...



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

I have applied EOI with 65+5 points. Waiting for the invitation. I think I have to wait until mid of September. :fingerscrossed: 

DOE : 06/29/2017


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guys

I am going to submit my EOI for Vic on Skillselect.
Before that just want to confirm that do i need to submit my CV also like if m applying for ICT occupation?


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI for Vic on Skillselect.
> Before that just want to confirm that do i need to submit my CV also like if m applying for ICT occupation?


No.....just EOI as per the new rules...

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

MnBT said:


> No.....just EOI as per the new rules...
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Ok
And one more thing.
In my ACS assessment they have mentioned
"The following employment after February 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

And

Below they have mentioned 
Dates: 08/11 - 10/16 (5yrs 2mths) - This is my total exp.

Now while submiting EOI which date i should mention as start date for my occupation? One which equate with my occupation as per ACS or my actual joining date which is without 3 yrs of deduction.


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Ok
> And one more thing.
> In my ACS assessment they have mentioned
> "The following employment after February 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


You need to put 08/11 to 02/14 as a non relevent experience and 03/14 to rest as a relevant experience...

Points will be calculated automatically at the end....



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

MnBT said:


> You need to put 08/11 to 02/14 as a non relevent experience and 03/14 to rest as a relevant experience...
> 
> Points will be calculated automatically at the end....
> 
> ...



There is no such section for relevant and non relevant exp.
It simply asks for start and end date of your employment.


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> There is no such section for relevant and non relevant exp.
> It simply asks for start and end date of your employment.


There is one for sure...
Plz check carefully....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> There is no such section for relevant and non relevant exp.
> It simply asks for start and end date of your employment.


Hey mate,

There is an option like "*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?**". If you select Yes you will be awarded points, otherwise not.



MnBT said:


> There is one for sure...
> Plz check carefully....
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Please be humble with others, specially if they are new and don't know enough. You would be in same position when you started your first EOI.


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> There is an option like "*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?**". If you select Yes you will be awarded points, otherwise not.
> 
> ...


Hey man, I don't know if there was any arrogance in my 2 line answer....

But I totally agree with you....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi All, 
Little query , i am having an experience of 4.8 yrs in IT but ACS deducted my 4 years beacuse I graduated from ECE.

As mentioned in the Vic site, minimum of 3 yrs of exp required and ACS counted my work experience for 8 months. 

Am I eligible to submit Eoi for Vic 190 ?

My points breakdown 

Pte -10
Age -30
Edu- 15
Partner Skills-5


----------



## agnel25 (Jul 28, 2014)

rsvarun said:


> Hi All,
> Little query , i am having an experience of 4.8 yrs in IT but ACS deducted my 4 years beacuse I graduated from ECE.
> 
> As mentioned in the Vic site, minimum of 3 yrs of exp required and ACS counted my work experience for 8 months.
> ...


Yes you are eligible. You need to provide your experience details too in EOI with accurate dates, your points for experience will be calculated as '0'. Also VIC will give you 5 points so you are at 65 points in total. 
Good Luck


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

agnel25 said:


> Yes you are eligible. You need to provide your experience details too in EOI with accurate dates, your points for experience will be calculated as '0'. Also VIC will give you 5 points so you are at 65 points in total.
> Good Luck


Thanks a lot Angel25 .


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

I have Submitted my EOI for Vic on 1st July, points description in the signature below:

Let's hope for the best in upcoming months.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

rsvarun said:


> Hi All,
> Little query , i am having an experience of 4.8 yrs in IT but ACS deducted my 4 years beacuse I graduated from ECE.
> 
> As mentioned in the Vic site, minimum of 3 yrs of exp required and ACS counted my work experience for 8 months.
> ...


I don't think you are eligible mate. Most of the time state get the experience from ACS. So, as per ACS you only have 8 months.


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

nir said:


> I don't think you are eligible mate. Most of the time state get the experience from ACS. So, as per ACS you only have 8 months.


Hi Nir, 

What i got from the other expats -

I appreciate you reaching out to help with queries raised but please validate them before you post something. I wrote to the Victoria Assessment Team and got the below reply. They do consider the overall experience.


Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government nomination process is in no way connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 
Applicants must provide a detailed CV which includes the relevant information about work experience and checks may be undertaken where necessary. Our office considers overall experience. 

All applicants must meet the work experience requirements for your occupation. Check the State Nomination Occupation List for these requirements. 

Work experience gained during an apprenticeship is not counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Only paid work experience gained post-qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume. 

Work experience may be 20 hours/week (part-time).


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

rsvarun said:


> Hi Nir,
> 
> What i got from the other expats -
> 
> ...


It's up to you to decide whether you consider it or not. End of the day it's your money.

But If I were you I will do more research regarding below statement.

"Only paid work experience gained post-qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume. "

Also, if you are claiming work experience points, regardless of the state, DOE calculates ACS experience only.

Anyway, it is up to you to decide.


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

I have seen people enquiring about if they are eligible for Victoria state nomination with under ICT Software engineer.

The eligibility requirements are quite clear
1.You should have minimum three years of experience. This experience is counted after the date mentioned in your ACS assesment.

for ex-"The following employment after February XXXXX is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

2. You should have minimum 7 each in english.

3. your points should be greater than or equal to 60 after including 5 points of state nomination.


hope this helps.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

sunnysunny said:


> I have seen people enquiring about if they are eligible for Victoria state nomination with under ICT Software engineer.
> 
> The eligibility requirements are quite clear
> 1.You should have minimum three years of experience. This experience is counted after the date mentioned in your ACS assesment.
> ...



Exactly..


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone has idea about the reasons for rejections for state nomination?


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

nir said:


> It's up to you to decide whether you consider it or not. End of the day it's your money.
> 
> But If I were you I will do more research regarding below statement.
> 
> ...


Hello Nir,

I am not claiming any work experience points as ACS counted only my 8 months.
I also asked my agent, he told me we are good to go to raise EOI without claiming any work ex.

Thanks,
Varun Monga


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

rsvarun said:


> Hello Nir,
> 
> I am not claiming any work experience points as ACS counted only my 8 months.
> I also asked my agent, he told me we are good to go to raise EOI without claiming any work ex.
> ...


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Did anyone got invite from VIC by any chance ??


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Not yet, you shall be getting invite for 189 with 65 points in this month's invitation round.


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

sunnysunny said:


> Not yet, you shall be getting invite for 189 with 65 points in this month's invitation round.


 How could you tell that?? any source of information ??


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

nir said:


> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Nir,

I am worried about my EOI , hence I dropped an email to Victoria state and got the below reply. 

Hi Team,

I am writing to enquire about the Minimum Work experience that is required for ICT- 261313.
Please clarify if the Immigration Council considers the candidates' total work experience or the Experience calculated by the ACS . I would like to mention that I am not claiming Work experience points as in my case, ACS has considered only 1 year of my experience ( out of 5 years in IT industry & I am a Software Engineer with Bachelors in Electronics & Comm)
Am I eligible for 190 Visa for Victoria ?
Your response would be highly appreciated.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply from Victoria Government

Hello Varun, 

Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 

If you are applying for Victorian skilled visa nomination under an occupation assessed by the Australian Computer Society, you must provide a detailed CV which includes detailed information about your overall work experience history. 

For more information on Victorian skilled visa nomination eligibility, visit the Live in Victoria: 
Skilled Nominated (190) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 
Skilled Regional (489) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Investment and Trade
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources 
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au __________________________________________________________
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected] 

Kind regards,


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

rsvarun said:


> Hi Nir,
> 
> I am worried about my EOI , hence I dropped an email to Victoria state and got the below reply.
> 
> ...


Now how to provide detailed CV as there is no such option available on skillselect page.


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

nir said:


> Exactly..


Is there job offer requirement for Victoria 190?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

neeb said:


> Is there job offer requirement for Victoria 190?


No

You just need to have 60 points and 3 years of exp.


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> No
> 
> You just need to have 60 points and 3 years of exp.


Same goes for NSW right?
English Requirements?


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

neeb said:


> Same goes for NSW right?
> English Requirements?


I think for NSW they dnt have minimum requirement of 3 yrs Exp.
Rest is same


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> I think for NSW they dnt have minimum requirement of 3 yrs Exp.
> Rest is same


And is it fine to submit multiple EOI like 1 for 189, 1 for 190 NSW and 1 for 190 VIC.

Thanks for all your information.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

neeb said:


> And is it fine to submit multiple EOI like 1 for 189, 1 for 190 NSW and 1 for 190 VIC.
> 
> Thanks for all your information.


You can submit different EOI for different states .
But club 189 with anyone of the EOI`s,Seperate EOI for 189 is not required.


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Now how to provide detailed CV as there is no such option available on skillselect page.


I am again confused , Shall I claim 10 points of experience as they have mentioned they dont consider ACS work experience.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

rsvarun said:


> I am again confused , Shall I claim 10 points of experience as they have mentioned they dont consider ACS work experience.


They dnt consider ACS work exp only for eligibility criteria.Because minimum 3 year of exp condition is given by victoria not by DIBP so that they can manage. but when it comes to points it is given by DIBP and they vl consider exp approved by ACS only.


----------



## Vmk (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi,

Can someone pls confirm if I need to submit additional application to get Victoria state sponsorship apart from EOI.

I have lodged EOI for 261312 with 60 points(without SS).


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

rsvarun said:


> I am again confused , Shall I claim 10 points of experience as they have mentioned they dont consider ACS work experience.


Brother,
Why dont you reply the mail asking where to upload CV and as well as regarding the points. You will get the points only when you fill the deducted exp. as relevant in EOI.

Better ask the same. If you do so, please please post here.


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

Vmk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pls confirm if I need to submit additional application to get Victoria state sponsorship apart from EOI.
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 261312 with 60 points(without SS).


Same points for the same code submitted EOI only on 16th June as per the new rules.....



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

any one got invite????


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone got lucky Guys??????


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

I saw on Immigration tracker Vic inviting Software Engineer with 65+5(SS) points. Hopefully it will come down to 60 in 2-3 months


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

*VIc State Nomination*

I have applied for VIC State Nomination on 17th July. I got an acknowledgment on 20th of July and my job reference checked on 21 July. I am still waiting for the invitation.

I am working in Melbourne but not on 457.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,.

Im software engineer with 65 + 5 (SS) can i lodge for Vic , can i get invited soon.

Thanks,


----------



## heshan (Feb 14, 2017)

hirushan said:


> I have applied EOI with 65+5 points. Waiting for the invitation. I think I have to wait until mid of September. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> DOE : 06/29/2017


Do you have a job offer to apply victoria ?

" To apply for Victorian visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (489) visa you must have a current job offer within a regional area of Victoria. " From liveinvictoria website


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

umair.ahmed said:


> I have applied for VIC State Nomination on 17th July. I got an acknowledgment on 20th of July and my job reference checked on 21 July. I am still waiting for the invitation.
> 
> I am working in Melbourne but not on 457.


To get an acknowledgement you must have applied on victoria`s official website but as per latest notice one needs to apply only through skillselect.
Please explain how did you apply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajji311231 said:


> I saw on Immigration tracker Vic inviting Software Engineer with 65+5(SS) points. Hopefully it will come down to 60 in 2-3 months


we had the same hope last year for NSW... but never materialized... lets see how VIC goes. 

wish you all the best guys!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Can I make the suggestion that people are *clear* about their application type? Many of the comments here just confuse people. Victoria has created a fairly complex system with different procedures depending on whether you are onshore, offshore, Phd, have a job, etc. 

With this in mind *please* refrain from posting "just applied through website" or similar, without specifying what type of application you made. Perhaps then we can avoid the scores of replies with "don't you need to apply through EOI???" and similar.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Ihave applied on march 25th for vic with 70 points including SS fr 261313 but no invite ......


----------

